#         Google Play  Apple AppStore?

## vezunchik38

-          :Frown: 
    ( 6%)        Google Play  Apple AppStore.
,   ,    ,  ,  , -  ,      -.
 ,    : Google  Apple   (..    -)   (   ),    ,     .
  Google   , Apple   .
   ,      - Google  Apple,                .
  -        ?
 ,      ,       ?          ?
 ,          ,                ?

----------


## Salna

? ))

----------


## vezunchik38

> ? ))


  .
         (,    "      ")     (   ).
 ,          .       ,    ,  ,   ,        .

----------

,               .     ,    ,             .

----------

vezunchik38,        ,  !        .       (      )  -        .    ,   ,      - (  ).      .

----------


## vezunchik38

> 


     ?     .
   :
1)      (Google/Apple)    
2)       (Google/Apple)    
    - ,      (   - ,      - ).      () -    .

----------

.    .           .

----------


## vezunchik38

(. ).
 ,    ,     ,     .

----------

,      .

----------


## vezunchik38

.
    :
              (  ,    ),     .
 ,    ,                   .         ,      ,   ,      ,     ,   .
 ,      ,   - ?

     ,  :    ,   ,  ,     ,            .

----------


## kodi2

*vezunchik38*,     ,    .

      ,       (     )       ,  ,  ,          .       (,   ..),    ,       .   (  )    .

    (), ..      ,         ,        .

     :



> .
>       ()   (, -  ..)  .         .
>   ()     ,           .          - (.  ..).     ,        .
>  54-,  1.2, .1:
> -                  ,   ,    .
>  54-,  1.1:
>  -          ()      ,  ,  ,                  ,         ,   ,                  ;
>    . 38:
> 3.        ,     .    ,     ,      ,               . 
> ...


  ,      .  ,    .       .

----------


## kodi2

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/474335/
    - ?

----------

> *vezunchik38*
>     (), ..      ,


  .  -  .  -        . ,   ,         ().     .

----------


## vezunchik38

,      (  ,    -   ).    -   ?
    Apple:        .    , :
1)   ,      1-2  (        )
2)    ,   :  ,         (: , 1000 , 2000$).
     ,  ?     ?      ?

       ?
             ,     .
,  ,     ...
  ,     .   - .       . ,     ? ..       ,       .

 ,      ,        = *100/70 (..   Apple  )         .

             ,      Apple  Google?      ,    .
        ,  ,   ,      .

----------


## kodi2

**,  ,     ** ,      .     

_     ,      ,        ._

             .

----------


## vezunchik38

,  ,       ...  ,  , ,          -   ?

----------


## vezunchik38

> ,  ,      ,      .


              ,    ,    -   .
-,      ( , ).              .
-,      ,       .

----------


## -

!       .    ,      .   ??
https://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/474241/

----------


## -

**       54     :
-  ( )
-  (?)
-   (?)   
-      (?)
-     ""

----------


## kodi2

-  
 -  
        -      ,       ,       .    ,     .

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/474335/

----------


## vezunchik38

> ,       .


   -     .



> 54     :


        .

----------


## -

*kodi2*,     . - ,     /,         .     54   1.2.     - (    03.07.2016 N 290-)
1. -                  **,   ,    .  ,      , .
http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/474241/#op333142
    .

----------


## vezunchik38

*kodi2*,            ,   :    IP    ,  ,        ,    IP .
,   ,       proxy/VPN    .        .

----------


## kodi2

,      ,    ,     .

----------


## kodi2

*vezunchik38*,     Google  Apple     ,    
1.     
2.     ,      ,            
3. Google  Apple    ,         .  PayMaster.     ,              .      . .
4.      ,  /  (?)
5.          .

----------


## vezunchik38

> .


  ,     Apple  Google     .     ,       ,     ,       . ,  ,      , .. - (.. )    .
         Apple  Google.     .  ,         .      ,      (            ),       ,     .




> 4.      ,  /  (?)


   .

----------


## kodi2

> ,       ,


   , ?

----------


## -

(  )   ** .        ,     (  ),     .  -     ..  ...        .

----------

128.  4.  . 455.            ?          .


    ,          ,      .

----------


## kodi2

...  1  2019            .    344028-7     .

----------


## vezunchik38

> , ?


    04.09.2017 N 03-01-15/56619



> ,           ,       .


    ,         06.04.2018 N 03-01-15/22622



> ,         .
>      N 54-       .
>   2  5   N 54-           , , -        .
>  ,   N 54-   ,       ,      .
>     ,              N 54-      .
>      -           .

----------


## kodi2

**,          -   ,     .. -   .
 : _ ..._
 ,  455: _   -    ..._
"   "    ()

----------

> **,          -   ,     .. -   .
>  : _ ..._
>  ,  455: _   -    ..._
> "   "    ()


 128.   
( .    02.07.2013 N 142-)
(.    )


**,       ,  ,      ,   ,  ;     ; *          ( ); * .

    , 54      .

----------


## kodi2

**,    ,  ,   ,      . 

      ?  **        .  " "    .

* 130.   * .

----------


## vezunchik38

,       " "  .

----------


## vezunchik38

.
   :



> ,    54-     ,               ,      ()      ,   ,    "".


             .
 ,    ,    ,   (""   54-)                 "   54-  ". 
 ?  :Smilie:       ?  :Smilie:

----------


## y.ponomarev

.

----------


## vezunchik38

.
,        -,     ,      . 
 ,      ?
   Google  :
Google Inc. ()
Google Ireland Limited ()
Google Commerce Limited ()
Google Asia Pacific Pte. Limited ()
Google Payments Inc. ()
      4,        .
   -   Google Commerce Limited.
       -  "",    Google International LLC,           ,    Google Play.
    Apple.

 ,     4.6 .83  ,   ,      ,      ,      ,     -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

?

----------


## vezunchik38

,      - ?
       ,   ?

----------


## Barashka

1  2018
     ,  ,     -      .    ,          .
             AppStore  Google Play

----------


## vezunchik38

*Barashka*,       ?
        ,      ,          Apple  Google    (   -    ,   Apple  Google          ).
          -         (Google, Apple),      .
,       -    ,            (  ,     ..)      .
      ,        :Smilie: 

,  ,   ,     192-  03.07.2018. 

   5.3   1.2,     : "     ,      ()      ".

   ,      ,          192-        ,           .

----------

,          AppStore  Google Play?

----------

